# Explanation of the Support and Complaint Forums



## Jennywocky

The following is a more detailed description of the Support & Complaints forums, in case people are unclear about where to post particular types of requests. (Note that many general help requests should be made to the public Support & Suggestion forum.)


*SUPPORT & SUGGESTIONS (Main Forum)*
*Who can start a thread?* Current members + staff
*Who can see/respond? *Current members + staff
*Approval required before release?* No, as the threads and posts are immediately visible

The main Support and Suggestion section is exactly that: Any technical support questions that come up while you are using the forum, and any suggestions you have for the site or community that could make the forum a better place to participate.

Examples:
- "I am having trouble with ads redirecting my browser when I load a page on the site. The ad that seems to be doing this is <the name of the ad>."
- "I recently updated my browser and now things don't look right on my profile page. Could you help me?"
- "Is there a reason why we don't have a subforum for <my particular topic of interest>? I think it would be a good addition to the forum <for the following reasons> and am wondering whether we could add it."
- "Christmas is coming and it would be cool if we had a colorful new forum template that reflects the holiday, even if it just means changing the colors. Would we be able to do that? I even have an example of what I am thinking of. <screenshot or link>"



*PUBLIC COMPLAINTS*
_*Who can start a thread?*_ Current/banned members + staff
_*Who can read/respond?*_ Current/banned members + staff
_*Approval required before release?*_ Yes

Public Complaints should be used when you want to have a disciplinary action (warning, infraction, or ban) or forum policy publicly discussed by staff and membership. It also provides one way in which banned members can inquire about their ban. 

Examples: 
- "I don't think my infraction was fair <for these reasons> and would like you to explain why I got in trouble."
- "I don't like how the Member Spotlight is selected, is there a reason we're doing it that way? I would like to suggest an alternate method by which to choose people and see what others think."
- "I believe <a certain behavior on this forum> is discriminatory in nature or bad for the forum and wonder why it is not included in the rules or approached a certain way."
- "One of my threads got moved somewhere else and I disagree with that decision. Could you explain your reasoning?"

Submissions to the Public Complaints forum do not appear immediately; since banned members have access to this subforum, and due to the potential for abuse, senior staff review submissions for any trolling, insulting, spammy, or potentially derailing posts before releasing the rest to the public view. 



*PRIVATE COMPLAINTS*
*Who can start a thread? *Current members + staff
*Who can see/respond? *Thread starter + staff
*Approval required before release?* No, as the threads and posts are immediately visible

Private Complaints can be used for similar topics to Public Complaints but when you believe the information being discussed is more private/confidential in nature and is something you only want the mods to discuss. Only you and the moderation staff will be able to see any threads you create here.

Examples: 
- "I feel like i am being harassed by <said member>, here's why, and could you review the situation and intervene in some way?"
- "I don't think a particular action you took against another member is fair <for these reasons> and while I don't want to make a public issue out of it, could you please review it or the policy again?"
- "I suspect that <the following member> has dupe accounts. The accounts are <as follows>. Could you please take a look?"


----------

